# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  lua unlocker that supports lower ping?

## Cranley123

Is there a LUA unlocker that supports lower ping b y any chance? I already tried fire hack and it does not work with it, would really appreciate some help  :Smile:

----------


## Bambusbar

I personally use oLua, I love it. 

I also posted a guide telling you the easiest way to use it, here.

----------


## Cranley123

Could u give me a link as to where i can get it please, and are u sure it would work with lower ping?

----------


## Bambusbar

Not 100% sure and the links are in my post above.

One is when you click "oLua" the other is when you click "here".

----------

